# Paph seedlings on new list



## Roy (Mar 7, 2008)

These Paphs are now available over here on a list I received yesterday. Australian buyers only.

barbigerum, bellatulum, callosum, charlesworthii, delenatii, emersonii 2 o/x's,
esquirolei alba, fowlei, gigantifolium, gratrixianum, haynaldianum & alba, helenae, hermanii, hirsutissimum, jackii, laevigatum alba, leucochilum, malipoense, moquetteanum, niveum, praestans, primulinum, schoseri, sublaeve, sukhakulii, supardii, tonsum, victoria-regina, volonteanum, wardii, wilhelminiae.
Average size of seedlings, 3 inch ( 75mm ) leaf span. The dearest plant is esquirolei alba at A$25.00. Average price for one of each, A$10.30.
Now for the hybrids, a selection of what is on offer,

ang-thong x hangianum $12
armeniacum x hangianum $12
Lady Isabel x adductum 'Anitum' $12
micranthum x hangianum ( Liberty Taiwan ) $12
PEOY $12
StSwithins x wilhelminiae $12
Sunshine Glory x hangianum $12
There are a few more that I haven't listed that aren't ready yet and WOW are they good.
I did order a cross that could produce something interesting,
P. Elfstone 'Monument' x in-Charm White about 75mm ( 3inch L/S ) @$10 each. I bought 5 plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice list. Too bad we don't have better trading agreements:sob:


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2008)

If the plants survive quarantine it would be great also.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2008)

omg that is such a great price for micranthum x hangianum! and I need one. They aren't so cheap in Canada and I only saw them once and sold out.


----------



## bench72 (Mar 9, 2008)

looks like you got the same list I've been looking over Roy.

I'm keen on quite a few of them but won't know till wednesday if i got any... the squirolei and laevigatum albas, and the supardii are on the wish list.

Darn cheap though aye....


----------



## Roy (Mar 9, 2008)

bench72 said:


> looks like you got the same list I've been looking over Roy.
> 
> I'm keen on quite a few of them but won't know till wednesday if i got any... the squirolei and laevigatum albas, and the supardii are on the wish list.
> 
> Darn cheap though aye....



I looked at a lot more too but just paid out a swag for 2 lots Ascocends plus some Paph seedlings. Now definitely broke, except for some future orders placed.


----------

